# Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie (more pics added)



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Well I guess it was about time that one of these showed up in the wild! ;-)
My crappy pics don't do the watch justice, but I think you get the idea.
Some first impressions:
- Very impressive case!! And the build quality and finish is top notch!
- I absolutely LOVE the curved bezel! It really extends the curve of the cristal. 
- Although the watch is big, it is VERY comfortable. Even on my 6.75 in wrist it sits perfecly!
- The huge dial is another big plus. This really increases the legibility compared to older Doxa models. 
- The lume is excellent! I never had a 5000T (which I guess is the benchmark), but it easily has the best lume of all my divers.
- I really like the power reserve indicator. I think it's always good to know how much power reserve you have left (but then again, others might disagree...! ;-)). Funnily enough, "in the metal", the power indicator is way less intrusive than on picures (but then again, I also liked it on the pictures, and the "save dive" or -/+ never bothered me).
- My Sharkie does not have the "hands issue": all hands are painted perfectly.
- My only small gripe is that I would have preferred an orange minute hand. But I know that the "white shark" had a lot of fans, and all recent Sharkhunters had orange minute hands after all...

But enough said, here are the pics:























































Btw: tomorrow I will take it on a test dive. I will post an update on how it performs in the element it has been designed for...! ;-)

Cheers,

Beedoo

Update 22.12.10:

Back from diving! The dive was rather challenging: crawling in the mud while searching whitefish eggs at almost zero visibility and 6 degrees Celsius water temperature...! :roll: But the new "great white" performed flawlessly as expected. While the XL-dial is very nice to have on dry land, it becomes essential underwater: the 4000T Sharkie is easily one of the most legible divers I have ever owned! I also really like the new bezel: it feels very solid and moves smoothly yet with firm clicks. Also the larger "sawteeth" make it very easy to grip, even with the bulky dry gloves. All in all, I'm very impressed by this new watch. I own/owned many fine diver during the years, of various big brands. As a backup of my dive computer, my "reference diver" during the last couple of years was mostly my trusty Sinn U1 SDR, a no nonsense tool diver which is hard to beat functionality-wise IMHO. I still love this watch, but I think it will start collecting some dust, as the new Monster-Shark will replace it more and more...! :-d

Unfortunately, I have no underwater pics from today (waaay too many particles in the water to get a sharp photo), but here are a couple of pics where I was still on the boat/at the surface. Hope you like them!




























Cheers,

Beedoo


----------



## clink619 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

wow the curved bezel realy does add to the overal look of the watch.


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

Nice watch. Thanks for the mini review.


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

Can't see pics...


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

Nice one! Is that an Iso on there? Very cool!

Deacon


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*



Deacon211 said:


> Nice one! Is that an Iso on there? Very cool!
> 
> Deacon


Thanks! Yes, it's an Iso. Very comfortable, and IMHO it fits the watch perfectly well!


----------



## dstb (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

Thanks for posting. You beat Doxa to the punch. I would have liked to see the orange minute hand as well. I love this new watch but in deciding between the Sharkhunter and the Professional it seems there is just too much white in the dial/hands of the Sharkhunter. If I didn't already have another Professional model there would be no debate for me. What do you think now that you have it? Do the white markings really stand out in person?


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok...see them now. Wow, that's a huge chunk of steel! I think I prefer the Sharkie over the Pro based on the pics to date.


----------



## fellali (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

"I also liked it on the pictures, and the "save dive" or -/+ never bothered me"

I would be very bothered if it read "save dive" on the watch though! *joking*

It seems like a nice watch. I would prefer an orange hand as well!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

Looks great, just as I imagined it would. Where are you diving tomorrow?


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*



fellali said:


> "I also liked it on the pictures, and the "save dive" or -/+ never bothered me"
> 
> I would be very bothered if it read "save dive" on the watch though! *joking*
> 
> It seems like a nice watch. I would prefer an orange hand as well!


Oops! It was a bit late yesterday evening...! :-d


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*



dstb said:


> Thanks for posting. You beat Doxa to the punch. I would have liked to see the orange minute hand as well. I love this new watch but in deciding between the Sharkhunter and the Professional it seems there is just too much white in the dial/hands of the Sharkhunter. If I didn't already have another Professional model there would be no debate for me. What do you think now that you have it? Do the white markings really stand out in person?


I had the exact same feeling like you in the beginning: too much white! But now that I have it, I like it more and more. With this all white layout, the watch looks very elegant and yet still very professional. I think it looks right at home on a drysuit but would not look out of place with a business suit as well! ;-) 
I think I would still have preferred an orange minute hand, but this "great white" is growing on me more and more every minute I wear it!

Cheers,

Beedoo


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*



subkrawler said:


> Looks great, just as I imagined it would. Where are you diving tomorrow?


Thanks! It really is an awesome watch! I'm doing some underwater work for a research project in lake Bienne, just about 15 minutes away from the Doxa headquarter! ;-)


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*



Beedoo said:


> Thanks! It really is an awesome watch! I'm doing some underwater work for a research project in lake Bienne, just about 15 minutes away from the Doxa headquarter! ;-)


Great, post pics if you can.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

Congrats. I would imagine that watch would perform quite well on a dive. Very legible. :-!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

Very cool and congratulations, thanks for sharing the new watch with us. Looking forward to more pics and a dive report :-!.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

Congrats on being the first 4000T Sharky!! and beating Doxa to the punch on the pics!!!
I always loved the Sharkhunters though that IS a lot of white...I'll have to look at both side by side later but I think the SHarky may be may fave... maybe it's the black dial contrasting more with the SS... 
I was just thinking that this Sharky version would be killer with the applied indices of the 5000 I think...

Have a "safe dive"  tomorrow and wear it in good health!! Congrats again!


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*



Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats on being the first 4000T Sharky!! and beating Doxa to the punch on the pics!!!
> I always loved the Sharkhunters though that IS a lot of white...I'll have to look at both side by side later but I think the SHarky may be may fave... maybe it's the black dial contrasting more with the SS...
> I was just thinking that this Sharky version would be killer with the applied indices of the 5000 I think...
> 
> Have a "safe dive"  tomorrow and wear it in good health!! Congrats again!


Thanks very much for your comments! I'm already back from diving and the new "great white" performed flawlessly! (See update in my original post...)
I agree: the 4000T might look nice with applied indices. But I think I prefer the classic indices: gives the watch a more toolish look IMHO.

Cheers,

Beedoo


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

I have to say.......that is probably one of the best real dive watches used for diving these days. Like you said........large, legible dial, great bezel, excellent contrasting hands............I have taken a bit of time to warm to the new size/look/safe dive, but in some ways this might just be the best diver yet. Thanks so much for your sharing of the new pics. It *DEFINITELY* looks great over a drysuit/wetsuit. It looks right at home. :-!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

Once again, great looking Sharkie. What's cool is that the last photo looks blue, like a Caribbean.

So how was the dive? In what type of research project are you participating? What's the best lake to dive in Switzerland?


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

Thanks for all the pictures and the update, beedoo. And since you are here to tell us about it, it clearly was a *Safe Dive* ........ (I guess that feature of the 4000T worked well) :-d


----------



## AJ Brown (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

I love the all-white hands and markers. Great legibility and cool style.


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*



AJ Brown said:


> I love the all-white hands and markers. Great legibility and cool style.


+1...I love the white hands:-!
If I could afford another Doxa it would be a 4000T SH


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

Looks great Beedoo!!!:-!|> Congrats!!!

The 4000T really looks great in the Sharkie version, and your real-world pics really go a long way in showing the curved contour of the bezel (which I had not really noticed before), and the more "round" case shape of the 4000T versus the more elliptical shape of the cases on Doxa's historic pieces. I like it!!!:-!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

That is a great looking watch! Excellent pics as well Beedoo, thanks for sharing. I like the 4000T more and more as i see more pictures of it.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*

Looks great!

I really would love to see some pics of the Sharkie on the bracelet, if and when possible.

Rob


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Beedoo said:


> Well I guess it was about time that one of these showed up in the wild! ;-)
> My crappy pics don't do the watch justice, but I think you get the idea.
> Some first impressions:
> - Very impressive case!! And the build quality and finish is top notch!
> ...


hi

i LOVE the new Great White !! Kick A$$ CLASSSSSSIC


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*



subkrawler said:


> Once again, great looking Sharkie. What's cool is that the last photo looks blue, like a Caribbean.
> 
> So how was the dive? In what type of research project are you participating? What's the best lake to dive in Switzerland?


Thanks again! Yes, I also realized that the dial looks blue on the last photo (must be some strange reflections...). That's when I thought that a 4000T Caribbean might look quite nice (especially with a new blue Iso...)! 

The dive was not really spectacular: Lake Bienne is quite shallow and we were never deeper than 2.5 meters. Also the ground was mostly muddy and visibility was less than 2 meters. And after 60 minutes in the water at 6 degrees Celsius it was quite chilly, even with the drysuit. But work-wise, it was a successful dive.

I'm a fish biologist and currently I'm involved in a project were we investigate the pathogenic and parasitic load of salmonid eggs in various swiss lakes. For this purpose we need to take egg samples from all the lakes. Eggs will then be analyzed in the lab and the findings will be compared among the different lakes. 
Currently, it's whitefish spawning season. Whitefish eggs are very small and mostly transparent, so they are quite hard to find and collecting them by hand with a small pipette is a tricky task (especially with bulky drygloves...)! Here are a few pics to illustrate:




























These pictures were taken in Lake Lucerne, were the visibility was fortunately much better than in Lake Bienne. But you can tell from the first picture that the eggs were still hard to find (I wish they had red circles around also in nature...! :-d).

A highly legible dive watch is very useful for tasks like this because we are often in very shallow water but for quite a long time. Many dive computers stop measuring a dive when you are approx. 1 meter deep. Hence, when working in an area with depths between 1-3 meters, the computer sometimes sub-divides one dive into several short dives. Like this, you quickly loose track of your total dive time. But with my new Sharkie as a backup, I can always read my total dive time at a glance! :-!

Switzerland has quite a lot of lakes and most of them have nice dive spots. My favourite lake is Lake Thun. It's a deep lake (max depth of 217 meters) surrounded by scenic mountains. It has some beautiful shallow spots but also many steep and spectacular walls that go from the surface right to the bottom. So there is something for everybody, from the beginner to the hardcore tech diver (I'm something in between... ;-)).

Cheers,

Beedoo


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*



MHe225 said:


> Thanks for all the pictures and the update, beedoo. And since you are here to tell us about it, it clearly was a *Safe Dive* ........ (I guess that feature of the 4000T worked well) :-d


Yup, worked flawlessly! ;-)


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice replies everybody! I love the watch more and more every day I wear it! What I really like is its versatility: first I thought that the dial looks a bit boring without a little splash of orange (i.e. an orange minute hand). But now I realized that with this clean and classic black and white layout, the Sharkie really fits almost any dress style: it's a perfect everyday wearer, but it also looks great with more formal clothing IMHO (especially on the bracelet). I never thought that the terms "elegant" and "tool watch" go well thogether, but with this watch it works! :-!

Cheers, 

Beedoo


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Some Q & D pics of my SUB 4000T Sharkie*



roberev said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I really would love to see some pics of the Sharkie on the bracelet, if and when possible.
> 
> Rob


Unfortunately the bracelet is not sized yet. I wanted to send it to a jeweler first to get the center links brushed (it's a very solid and beautiful bracelet, but with the polished center links just a litte bit too blingy for my taste...). I'll post pics once I have it back.


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

White on Black looks very classy. Wear in good health.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This watch is growing On me! The Sharky version is cool!


----------



## dstb (Jun 22, 2010)

My wife made the decision for me and got me a Professional for Christmas. What a sweetheart! I was leaning towards it anyway. The Sharkie is cool but too much white for me. Unfortunately it got held up in customs and I still don't have it yet. Thanks for ruining Christmas guys


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> This watch is growing On me! The Sharky version is cool!


Thanks! Btw, your new 5000T Sharkie looks very nice as well! :-!


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

dstb said:


> My wife made the decision for me and got me a Professional for Christmas. What a sweetheart! I was leaning towards it anyway. The Sharkie is cool but too much white for me. Unfortunately it got held up in customs and I still don't have it yet. Thanks for ruining Christmas guys


You can looking forward to it! I checked out both models, and the Professional is definitely a looker! :-!


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Crappy underwater pic from today...


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

johnk317 said:


> White on Black looks very classy. Wear in good health.


Thank you!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Beedoo said:


> Crappy underwater pic from today...


Wee, I think that's a great pic, makes that Sharky really sing to me!


----------



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks sweet. I do dig t hat big dial, but I'll wait for the other bezel design to come out and see what's going on. The standard Doxa bezel is pretty much worthless to me because I can't see the small markings underwater.


----------



## henryj (Jun 21, 2006)

Very nice, a bit too much white around the PR for me, could've been a bit thinner IMHO. Gonna wait on the sapphire bezel version.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

congrats, nice to finally see the sharkhunter. ;-)
Great post. Now, to see the new bezel.


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

This 4000T Sharkie has overtaken the 5000T Pro as my favorite Doxa, so I just placed my order..........now the wait.........


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

rlewisk said:


> This 4000T Sharkie has overtaken the 5000T Pro as my favorite Doxa, so I just placed my order..........now the wait.........


Congrats! :-! Hope you'll get it soon!


----------

